# History, anyone?



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Greetings from Japan!

I'm new to kindle, new to kindleboards, new to kindle publishing. What a great way to bust past the gatekeepers (necessary though they once were) at the big publishing houses.

Already I've made some wonderful finds of Indy writers. Sad to say, no one has found me. I know for certain that I have made four kindle sales of my three books. I also know that three of those were mine. Anyone interested in history? And feeling sorry for an unread author from across the seas? Everything is priced to sell, a dollar fifty each.

America's Forgotten History, Part 1: Foundations

America's Forgotten History, Part 2: Rupture

Globocop: How America Sold Its Soul and Lost Its Way

Reviews and descriptions are up on Kindle Books. Two of the books actually have reviews from pre-kindle incarnations.


Here's my bio from the Author's Page (Ok, the page is still amateurish in the extreme. Progress, though, is unavoidably stalled until next time I visit my son!)


1950, I was born on a mountaintop in Tennessee (or at least in sight of a mountaintop). After that, there were a few years in Texas followed by one more move to a small town east of San Francisco. Summers were spent living out untold (and, to adults, untellable) adventures in the yellow oak-sprinkled foothills of Mt. Diablo. The oaks, though, along with the walnut orchards down in the valley, have all been leveled to make way for the great suburban migration. My family was part of that migration, but an early part, thus a part on the edge. Our house bordered wildlands. We kids, at least those so inclined, had access to a world of magic and dreams. We grew up free. Now the small towns in the valley have all grown together into one borderless mass. Only the profile of Mt. Diablo, the steady pole of my childhood's inner compass, remains.

I grew up intellectually, but not academically, inclined. That is to say, I studied, but rarely what was assigned at school. I scraped by, only really finding my place years later in graduate school. I pursued linguistics, after discovering that Language - not literature, not foreign language, but language itself - was a window on the human mind. I built my career in Japan on that, first as an English teacher, much later as a teacher of linguistics and North American history. I've been in Japan thirty years, now, raising a family and becoming rather Japanized in my ways. I've kept tabs on America with both the intimate understanding of an insider born there but also the perspective of an outsider. Dual sight has, I believe, been fruitful.

In any case, after 9/11, I applied my insider-outsider perspective to a search for answers to that tragedy. The result was first Globocop and then the first two volumes of an envisioned five volume history of America, a history written from a constitutionalist, somewhat libertarian, and always (I hope) sympathetic point of view. The great American experiment is in crisis but not yet buried. This is my contribution towards reviving it.

I have published a number of "real" books in Japan dealing with English learning issues. The three here at kindle, though, are self-published. I use Lulu, which must be the world's cheapest vanity press. Many thanks to both Lulu and Kindle-Amazon for opening the world to indie writers!

And to Maria Schneider for directing me here. Check out her novels on Kindle. Indy mystery at its best! And with twists that keep you smiling and reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! I moved your post to the Book Bazaar which is for author self promotion and discussion of the writing craft.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Mark, great to see you over here!!!  Welcome--we'll try to make sure you enjoy your stay...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Mark. I downloaded "America's Forgotten History, Part 1" on April 30, and I picked up "America's Forgotten History, Part 2" a few minutes ago. I'm looking forward to reading both of them. I've got two books ahead of them on my TBR list, but I'll get to them ASAP.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, all, for the kind welcome.

Not sure about the protocol for short notes, as it turns into a self-serving bump. But I just had to express special thanks to Kinbr for putting up my book covers with links. I'm sure it's easy to do, but I don't know that I ever would have figured it out until the next time I visit my son! Now, I'll quietly let this sink and not push to the front of the line until a seemly amount of time has passed.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark, I believe that once a week is considered acceptable in these Book Bazaar threads. That applies to the author. Others can add to the thread any time.

Have fun and I wish you success.

JimC


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark Ledbetter said:


> Thanks, all, for the kind welcome.
> 
> Not sure about the protocol for short notes, as it turns into a self-serving bump. But I just had to express special thanks to Kinbr for putting up my book covers with links. I'm sure it's easy to do, but I don't know that I ever would have figured it out until the next time I visit my son! Now, I'll quietly let this sink and not push to the front of the line until a seemly amount of time has passed.


Mark if there's been a post by someone else since you last posted, you can reply any time. If the latest post is your own, we ask you to wait a week -- that would be seven days, for those thinking 'work week' or 'my week' or 'how long I wish a week was'  --before you post again. If you have news that you feel is time sensitive, please run it by Betsy or me first via PM.

Thanks,
Ann
Book bazaar moderator.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone on Kindleboards for your help and kindness, not only kindness to me but to each other!

I've interested a few people here on k-boards in my history books, but there's probably a limit. I mean, it's history, after all, lol. So here's an idea that may work for all y'alll indie authors after a wider audience. It seems to be working for me (if a few sales thus far can be called working). A couple o' days ago I started participating in the Amazon history forum:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/history/ref=tag_cdt_bkt_itdp

I always include a link to my books after each post. It's clearly helped. Come in and take a look. The two Discussions I've started are:

Has America Lost Its Way?
(Good start but has quickly degenerated into mud-slinging and name-calling. Oh well, should have expected it with a topic like this)

Linguists and Geneticists Outline the Entirety of Human History
(So far a good a civil discussion.)

Find a community close to your heart and related to your books, and start posting. Don't blow your own horn, but be sure to link your books at the bottom. A list of communities can be found at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/communities/directory

(Look above at the giant book covers so kindly posted by Kinbr for links to my books. I tried to do it myself right here, but, well, I'm not great at figuring these things out nor patient with machinery when it doesn't work right away. In classes, I need only chalk and a blackboard. I've given up fighting with video equipment and powerpoint! Thx again, Kinbr)

Mark L


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark, I've got both volumes of your "America's Forgotten History." I've glanced through it enough to know it looks very well written, and I hope to get to it after I've worked a bit on the TBR list on my Kindle.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Well, so much for that great idea!

The advice two posts back - participate in an amazon discussion site and always include a link at the bottom - apparently won't work for long. Today the link box was gone. When I checked the rules, sure enough, you're not suppossed to do too much promoting of amazon products. Well, I'll keep posting on their history and politics sites, but it'll have to be without a link, I guess.

I appreciate all the help and advice I get here, even if I don't participate much, I'm better at talking history than talking about the biz, as it were. Anyone interested in history, take a look at my latest threads over at the Amazon Communities:

From the Politics Community:
Liberals Are From Venus, Conservatives Are From Mars

http://www.amazon.com/tag/politics/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1S3QSZRUL93V8&cdThread=TxPRWRDOIV59S2&displayType=tagsDetail

From the History Community:
American Empire: The Philippine Insurecction

http://www.amazon.com/tag/history/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx33HXI3XVZDC8G&cdThread=TxM75R312ARSAQ&displayType=tagsDetail

And,

The Spirit of America vs. The New World Order

http://www.amazon.com/tag/history/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx33HXI3XVZDC8G&cdThread=Tx3083FJOMBOIBR&displayType=tagsDetail

Come to think of it, any interest in some history discussions here?

I tried, really, to put up the link here follwing the advice a few posts back. Doesn't work for me. Oh well. Anyone intrested in my history books, click on the giant images Kinbr kindly put up for me. Scroll a bit. Ya can't miss it. Continued good luck to all!

Mark L


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark, I noticed yesterday that the "Insert Product Link" button was missing, apparently on all Amazon community forums. But people are still posting links, so either the book's URL is being converted to a live link or people are inserting code to create the link.

That's all I know now. I have no idea why Amazon removed the button.

*EDIT:* Mark, I figured it out. You don't need the button now. Just post the URL for the Amazon book link, and it will appear as a live link in your post.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Jim, you are truly a fountain of wisdom! Thanks again. In my paranoia, I thought it was just me. Thought they busted me for over-promoting myself. Glad to hear it's not just me. And even more glad to hear you have a solution. Tried it. It worked. I'm back in business! Again, anyone interested in history, try some of the discussions listed above!

G' night all.

Mark L


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark, it was a case of the blind leading the blind. When I saw others continuing to post with live links to their books, I figured Amazon was now converting Amazon URLs to live links, the same way that Facebook does with URLs.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Mark, it was a case of the blind leading the blind. When I saw others continuing to post with live links to their books, I figured Amazon was now converting Amazon URLs to live links, the same way that Facebook does with URLs.


It's still curious that Amazon removed the explicit 'insert product link' function. I doubt if they did it because they assumed everybody knows how to write a URL. I wonder if they're trying to phase out promotion? I hope not, that's been fertile territory (but I know there are many authors who abused the privilege).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome, Mark

Ed Patterson 
a Fellow Historian (Sinologist)


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

I'm enjoying the language discussions with you all over in The Book Corner: Do "Whom" and Other Subtleties of the English Language Throw You?

Unfortunately, I have a problem. Being probably the most computer-ignorant person here, despite my many intimate years with the infernal machine, I just can't get the links up to my books. I've tried. Many times. But something always happens. This kind of thing is nothing new. I know it's my fault. But it grieves me to see all the great pics and links that all y'all get attached to your posts. But pics and links are all that's allowed over in the Book Corner, and those are something I can't do. So, at the risk of looking incredibly crass (but I know y'all understand since we're indies together!), I'll bump this up in lieu of a link in the Book Corner. Anyone interested in some cheap Kindle American history, go up near the top of this thread where Kimbr has so kindly done for me what I couldn't do for myself: put up the covers and links. Thanks again, Kimbr!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm reading "America's Forgotten History, Part 1: Foundations" and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Jim, thanks for your continued support!

Betty and Kinbr, I truly appreciate your help on getting up the links. Unfortunately...

Kinbr, thanks for your email. Your explanation was the essence of simplicity. I thought, this time I can do it! Pics and all! I followed all the steps up to part that read: "click the 'Quote' link at the top of this message". But I can't find a "quote link" anywhere in the email, even after much rereading and opening all kinds of things. Rather than trouble you or Betty any further, I figured I'd go ahead and do it all myself. I mean, everybody else can do it, right? Well, I possibly, finally, got a link (but no pic) up for one of the books. Somehow I was unable to follow the same process for the other two. But if even one book shows, I'll be satisfied. Anyway, this post is something of an experiment, to see if the link shows. If not, oh well. No problem, and thanks for trying to help this poor being. (I don't normally wallow in self-deprecation, but when I have to deal with machines I have to admit to building waves of frustration as nothing works. Me and machines rarely work well together.)

Mark Ledbetter


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

I finished reading Mark's first book, America's Forgotten History Part 1 and I highly recommend it to anyone who thinks history is boring! 
Mark has a wonderful writing style and a different perspective on American History which makes for a very enjoyable educational experience. 
I guarantee that you will learn about events and people in US history, that you probable never read about in those old boring public school text books they used high school. 

I started reading Part 2 and I'm really enjoying it.  Seriously, at a $1.50 per book for the Kindle version, these are a steal. 
Thanks Mark for making them available.

Regards

John


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hurricane John said:


> I finished reading Mark's first book, America's Forgotten History Part 1 and I highly recommend it to anyone who thinks history is boring!


I'm reading Part 1, and I agree with Hurricane John. It's a marvelously told history, and I recommend it to anyone.

JimC


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Jim and John, thanks for the kind words.

Jim, I'm always drawn to the wonderful picture of you and your wife on the left of your posts! Btw, for anyone "of a certain age," check out Recollections, Jim's happy saunter through the 50s.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Mark. I'm halfway through "America's Forgotten History Part 1," and this is the history book I wish I had had in high school. I wish high schoolers were using it now.

You did a great job of telling not just the when and where, but the how and why.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to Kindleboards, Mark! And congratulations on ur books


----------



## Cop (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like my kind of books.  I just downloaded volume I


----------



## Cop (Apr 29, 2010)

Started reading volume I this morning.  This is good stuff and well written.  I didn't know there was anyone else out there that had any idea about real history.  I'll do a review when I finish.  Congratulations and I encourage anyone who thinks they like history to try these books.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, Cop. I'm looking forward to hearing your opinons, good and bad. Whether you agree or not, I hope it's a good read!


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Jim, many thanks for the wonderful review over on Amazon. I have to say, you really got to the essence, understood exactly what I was trying to do. I wanted to make clear “connections” between events, between people, and between English and American history. You clearly got that. I wanted to make it a good story that grabs the reader, no matter what the reader’s point of view. You said, it reads like a novel and, “You may not agree with all of the author’s conclusions, but they’re well-written rational arguments.” Certainly nice to get a review that “gets it.”

(Jim is author of the wonderful stroll through the 50s called Recollections)


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

America's Forgotten History, Part 1: Foundations

Excellent book! I just finished reading it. 

What a value for $1.50!

Now on to Part 2.


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Brian, thanks for your wonderful reviews for both parts on Amazon. I'm humbled. Well, as some of you know, that's it for me for several weeks. See you on the other side. Good reading to you all!


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

History, anyone? Here's the table of contents to the first half America's Forgotten History, Part One, just to give an idea ofwhat's there. Second half next time.

Series Preface: America’s Forgotten History 1
Preface: Foundations 6

CHAPTER ONE. Prelude to America 12
  REVOLUTIONS 14
  JAMESTOWN and PLYMOUTH 15
  PURITANS and CAVALIERS 21
  ENGLISH ROOTS 25
  ENGLISH CIVIL WAR 31
  THE GLORIOUS REVOLUTION 35
      The Dark Side: Central Banking, Collusion, and War 37
  FIVE MIGRATIONS SEED A CONTINENT 40
  THREE EMPIRES BATTLE FOR A CONTINENT 47
      The Tiny Spark 48
      Monongahela 56
      The Northern War 60
      William Pitt 63
      The Tide Turns 68
      Pontiac’s War 70
  TOWARDS REVOLUTION 71
      Fiat Money 72
      Order, Mercantilism, and Taxes 75
      Taxation Without Representation 80

CHAPTER TWO. What Kind of Government? 89
  MYTHS OF MILITIA 92
  REVOLUTION 95
      The Battle For New York 96
      Turning Point 98
      Saratoga and Alliance with France 105
      The Southern Strategy 108
  AMERICA’S FIRST CONSTITUTION 111
      Perpetual Union 116
      Life Under the Articles 119
      Annapolis Convention and Shays’ Rebellion 123
  GATHERING IN PHILADELPHIA 125
      James Madison 126
      Alexander Hamilton 132
      States Rights vs. the Philosophy of Large Systems 139
      Checks and Balances 142
      Slavery 146
      Religion 148
      Defense 151
      The Executive 155
      The Law of Nations 157
      Commerce 162
      The Bill of Rights 163
  MODERN THOUGHT 165
      The Cynical View 166
      Freedom or Democracy? 167
      A Living Constitution 168

CHAPTER THREE. The 1st President: George Washington 172
  HAMILTON GETS TO WORK 175
  THE GREAT DEBATE COMMENCES 179
  PARTY POLITICS 185
  WASHINGTON’S MIDDLE WAY 189
  ENGLAND OR FRANCE? 192
  THE LAST ACT 194


----------

